# What kind of accessories would go well with a rock/metal band.



## Peter Styles (Sep 1, 2016)

Hey everyone. Just wondering what accessories any of you wear to shows. I'm obviously a guitarist and started getting into accessories... Let me know!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Wear whatever you think works with the image you want your band to convey. If you sound like Steel Panther, get out the spandex and hair spray. If you sound like circa-'88 Metallica, black band shirts and blue jeans and sneakers. If you sound like RHCP, wear whatever you want.

My two cents: worry about how tightly your band performs *long* before you worry about how your band looks.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

You'll play 30% better in cowboy boots.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I hear wearing butt-less chaps is like steroids for tone!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Recycled guitar string jewlery...Home
I picked up a few of them, cool stuff.

No real "style" that I'm after, comfortable shoes and clothes with a proper fit is about all I'm after.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> I hear wearing butt-less chaps is like steroids for tone!


That's all, just the chaps.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2016)

Don't forget to tell your girlfriend as well.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Golf shirts and pleated Dockers. Call your band "Corporate citizens". Be different. 

Seriously, be yourself, very casual, unless you come up with a gimmick.

The only rule I have, is don't dress like dad on a beach holiday. Sandals, Bahamas shirts and cargo shorts look dorky onstage, IMO. No one wants to see middle aged men's chubby hairy legs and feet for a 2 hr set. Yet lots of bar bands dress this way.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well we should find out if any new rules are in play very shortly 



laristotle said:


> Don't forget to tell your girlfriend as well.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Budda said:


> If you sound like RHCP, wear whatever you want.


But especially socks. Don't forget the socks!!!!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Diablo said:


> The only rule I have, is don't dress like dad on a beach holiday. Sandals, Bahamas shirts and cargo shorts look dorky onstage, IMO. No one wants to see middle aged men's chubby hairy legs and feet for a 2 hr set. Yet lots of bar bands dress this way.


Agreed - dress up, not three piece suit, but something appropriate for a live performance.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Chainmail strap. This one is stainless steel, leather, and Schaller strap locks with Q-Parts washers. Though the strap is inordinately heavy, it compensates by being more conforming than leather, very cool to the touch, and very ventilated. The mail was done by one of my kids, and the leather by a leatherworker friend.

I ain't no metalhead, but I think this suits.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Well we should find out if any new rules are in play very shortly


It was go topless day a day or two ago, lingering sympathy for nipple freedom may apply here.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Wear onesies so you can open the trap door and spray the first row. Kinda like the watermelon guy, but with shit.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Don't forget to tell your girlfriend as well.


Is it real or mam-o-rex?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

djmarcelca said:


>


LOL Worked briefly with these guys, doing a video shoot in a production studio I worked at 26 years ago. Man, they left a mess when they were done (but surprisingly nice guys, all things considered). They gave Billy, the editor, a really nice latex squashed cat that he forever after placed on his online monitor (this was the CRT era, you could do that) while he was working, as if to say "Bill's in the house, don't f$%k with my shit."


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

adcandour said:


> Wear onesies so you can open the trap door and spray the first row. Kinda like the watermelon guy, but with shit.


That's the wrong Gallagher to take inspiration from.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Roryfan said:


> That's the wrong Gallagher to take inspiration from.


More like GG Allin.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Good Gallagher:







Bad Gallagher. Never understood his appeal. Maybe it's funny if you're high? It was the 70s after all.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Make your own signature style!

For me, it's my thigh high red leather boots! The colour of them is a in your face red! I love the colour! They give off a certain vibe for sure! I feel really good wearing them! There flat no heels so they allow me the luxury of dancing my little booty off when I play.

The rest of "bad girls" uniform is usually black! I am not really into outrageous make up or spiked jewelry stuff or big hair!

I let the music do the "talking" for me.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> For me, it's my thigh high red leather boots! The colour of them is a in your face red! I love the colour! They give off a certain vibe for sure! I feel really good wearing them! There flat no heels so they allow me the luxury of dancing my little booty off .


Any vids?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Any vids?


Well, she _was_ a showgirl, at least in the song anyway.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> Make your own signature style!
> 
> For me, it's my thigh high red leather boots! The colour of them is a in your face red! I love the colour! They give off a certain vibe for sure! I feel really good wearing them! There flat no heels so they allow me the luxury of dancing my little booty off when I play.
> 
> ...


Did you see Kinky Boots in Toronto?


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

No need to accessorize yourself just bring the necessary chops for metal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

A 5150


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Well, she _was_ a showgirl, at least in the song anyway.


A show girl in hooker boots? Now is that C O L A Cola?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I was talking Manilow's 'Copacabana' not Kinks, but I guess that works too. 
Just how many songs are there with a Lola ?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I was talking Manilow's 'Copacabana' not Kinks, but I guess that works too.
> Just how many songs are there with a Lola ?


Manilow's Lola is more the Carmen Miranda show girl, not the thigh high red leather boots girl.








as compared to








I guess it's What Ever Lola Wants.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

butterknucket said:


>


More goth than metal, me thinks.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2016)

I'd go more along this line.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Sunglasses, so you can play at night.


----------



## M_Schmitt (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeans and a tshirt with black footwear. Seriously anything goes - almost - i agree with the no sandals and vacation garb. 

Jeans & a muscle shirt. 

Jeans and a bra if thats your thing. Just dont expect me to stick around and watch. I have 0 media induced gender identity crisises happening in my world.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

M_Schmitt said:


> …black footwear. Seriously anything goes - almost - i agree with the no sandals and vacation garb.











Crocs, with socks.
Oh, yeah. (Chic-a-chic-ahhhhhhh!)


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## M_Schmitt (Jan 4, 2015)

bzrkrage said:


> Crocs, with socks.
> Oh, yeah. (Chic-a-chic-ahhhhhhh!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


I cant speak for others but you cant perform in those. A show should be a show with much activity and energy. We jump hurdle climb do all sorts of fun stuff while never missing a beat (mostly) music come first but give em something to talk about if you want to be remembered. 

Look at twisted sister. Massive success and still making the cash off the gimmicks. Love it or hate it it is part of the industry. 

I dont know how many people i know who believed they were the next best thing and gonna be star. How did that work out? Guess they were just too "advanced" for their time. Or maybe they had egos bigger than they deserved. 

Live love and laugh and tell your stories with song.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

M_Schmitt said:


> I cant speak for others but you cant perform in those. A show should be a show with much activity and energy. We jump hurdle climb do all sorts of fun stuff while never missing a beat (mostly) music come first but give em something to talk about if you want to be remembered.
> 
> Look at twisted sister. Massive success and still making the cash off the gimmicks. Love it or hate it it is part of the industry.
> 
> ...


They weren't too advanced, they just were way off base on their gimmick/musical integrity ratio. The gimmick gets you attention, but if your music sucks, the attention wanes quickly. And their one dimensional gimmick just wasn't very timeless. How could all the lipstick and spandex and cheesy videos evolve when grunge came along? Dee Snider seems like a pretty smart guy, but not smart enough to foresee his own demise.
But nice to see them have some "ironic" fame at this point in their lives.


----------

